# Helmet mounted flashing lights?



## BikeRider (Aug 5, 2003)

I've seen some riders with red flashing lights on the back on their helmets. I'm wondering how they mount the light to the helmet. Any ideas?


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

*Planet Bike makes a great one*

http://www.planetbike.com/rearlights.html#

Look at the BRT 3H. It is a helment mount model. Works great for me. was $15.00 at my lbs.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Cateye makes a good one.*

This is what we use, it goes on just about anything and weighs almost nothing.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*Camping Headlamps*

I am using a headlamp I got from a camping store. I don't remember the paticular brand, and my brain is next to useless now, but it's worth a try. Mine has three LEDs, and has three constant intensities, and two blinking rates.


----------



## pinerider (Aug 12, 2004)

BikeRider said:


> I've seen some riders with red flashing lights on the back on their helmets. I'm wondering how they mount the light to the helmet. Any ideas?


I have a regular blinkie with a clip that I put on the back of the headband of my Bell Paradox helmet. I just slide the clip onto the headband and it stays there and doesn't move around, don't even notice it's there. I guess it depends on the configuration of the helmet and headband, but it worked on my old helmet with a different blinkie too. You have to turn the blinkie on before you put the helmet on, other than that it works great! I also use a blinkie on my rack back, so I have 2 going, one high, one low.


----------



## treebound (Oct 16, 2003)

*whaletail*

I've got one on the back of one of my helmets called a Whale Tale.
I don't remember who made it, sticks to the helmet with double-backed taped on velcro.
I got it many years ago.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

*Vista-Lite...*

...made 'em; nice item since it had a pivoting mount that allowed a wide range of positions on the helmet to compensate for the degree to which your head tilted down while riding. Good luck finding any of them now, though...


----------



## fredstaple (Jun 2, 2003)

*Giro Helmets*

These are easy, just clip the flashing red light over the adjusting strap at the back of the helmet.


----------

